# $90 saved my life.



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

With night fishing becoming very popular in the yaks and so many stinkboats in Port Philip bay chasing snapper at night,I decided to upgrade my night light.
I"ve had quite a few stinkers come a little too close for my comfort in the early hours of the morning,even though I use torches and night lights.
I decided to upgrade and found this ripper light.
Its a 2 foot,20 watt fluro tube,fully rechargeable,emergency light,which has a built in battery.
It takes 6-8 hours to charge and you get at least 4-5 hours of light once your on the water.
Its portable,well priced,comes with a pull cord for easy access and its saved my life  
Got to love that.
I basically tape it to some PVC pipe and place in my rocket launcher.
It gives out stacks of light at night.
Its also great for camping or working under your car at night.
Light plus charger costs approx $90.00.
Its unreal.








Light attached to PVC pipe








Cheers.
I purchased this from Jaycar Electronics store in Melbourne.
If you need to know more send me a PM.


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

Just the same old story Occy.
Bloke in yak and stinkboats not watching where they are going,recipe for disaster.
I had one bloke blinded by the sun and missed me by about 10metres and I had a bloke who just launched his boat and was doing about 10knt and missed me by about 10 metres.
Cheers


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Looks the goods would be great for camping to see things better but safety is the most important factor


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

eric said:


> You need this at night for boats that are being difficult.
> 
> 
> Over a 1000 lumens of light, should burn the retinas out of a jetskier at 200 metres.


How much is that worth??? i need a new good torch


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

If its rugged bright lights you want.. try these
http://www.ayup-lights.com/systems/lighting-systems/


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

I find with the fluro that it gives out light in a 180 degree arc.Whereas torches give you a beam of light.
Only problem is thats its not waterproof but I have solved that problem by putting it in a clear plastic bag or wrapit up in gladwrap.  
Does the job.
Cheers


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Stuff that get a spotty, some snapper sinkers and your set


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Is it waterproof?


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

No the lights not waterproof however I wrap mine up in glad wrap or a put it in a plastic cover for protection.
Cheers.


----------

